

We don't need a new Facebook - jaxn
http://jaxn.org/article/a-clone-is-not-an-alternative

======
sunkencity
Interesting. The argument is that to build something that "is like facebook
but..." is a poor idea and that it would be better to not build a monolithic
structure. So in the end the argument is "build something that is like
facebook but distributed" :)

~~~
Rhapso
Honestly, it looks like what he is trying to say is that even a distributed
facebook is not ideal. What I get from this is he wants to "Build something
entirely unlike Facebook" using an interface and medium that are not a
website.

~~~
jaxn
Bingo.

Not that I am all that sure what that would be.

